# Carhartt Boots & Gorgonz T-Shirts



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

*Anybody using Carhartt Boots? 










If so, how are they? 

In seeing that they shared similar features with Red Wings along with styling, 
I always suspected that Carhartt farmed out their Boot line to Red Wing. 
They finally admitted it in a press release just recently.

I buy all my clothing by Carhartt from head to toe except my boots which are Timberland PRO's and a set of T-Shirts I just bought by Gorgonz (unique features like multi-pocketed chest pocket & sleeve pocket, double layer shoulder and high-tech fabric supposedly superior to regular cotton...only thing wrong? They come in limited colors). 

Anybody using Gorgonz T-Shirts? 

http://www.180s.com/pages/catalog_view.aspx?g=5&y=15&i=43&c=20








*


----------



## mikec (Jan 2, 2007)

yeah dude all framers wear those.
if you wanna be a framer you should buy them.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

mikec said:


> yeah dude all framers wear those.
> if you wanna be a framer you should buy them.


Gee! Thanks Mike! I'll run right out and get them! 

What color are the "Framers" using these days? 

And should I get the extended warranty with them? 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Stickman (Mar 7, 2008)

For 22$ a shirt for work that damn shirt better do more then soak up my sweat. :w00t:


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

In DRY climates, I typically like tennis shoes. New Balance (some are like 70% made in US still) 

Back in the day, I was all into high top B-ball shoes. Great ankle support when on the roof.

Up in this wet world of NW WA...its boots 100%. Two ton heavy things. (lyrics)


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey guys, 

I just got back from spending a week in Puerto Rico. 
Average mid-80's everyday. 
Thunderstorm for 15 minutes, then bright and sunny.

I was working on my roof over there (concrete deck). 
Pressure washed it, let the sun dry it out for a day,
then elastrometric white-coated it. 
Stuff went on like butter. 
Worked well. 
We got soaked for 24 hours straight, 
cat and dogs type rain.
Not a drop came through. 

Anyway, it was a great test for the shirts.

They worked amazingly. I was remained noticably cooler with them actually on than when I worked without a shirt. I wasn't as thirsty as I would've been normally and working was just way easier for me because there was no discomfort. 

I have to say, they were well worth the investment. Their nice and thick, but super-light. The shoulders are double layered, yet their lighter than a thin all cotton t-shirt. 

Most of all, (again, I can't emphasize this enough) they performed as promised. They kept me significantly cooler. It was actually ok to work in 110+ degree weather (when you figure the temperature of the roof with the 85+ degrees).

Oh yeah, when they were washed and hung on a clothesline, they literally dried in only 15 minutes.
=====================================================================================

_The next generation in work apparel…With Evaporative Cooling Technology™ (ECT™) fabric, the Performance Work Shirt has 4 times the performance of a standard 100% cotton jobsite t-shirt. Dries 4 times faster. Breathes 4 times better. Lasts 4 times longer.

ECT™: Natural fibers absorb sweat, leaving the skin dry. Synthetic fibers wick sweat to the surface. Airflow quickly evaporates sweat leaving you dry and comfortable. 
Vented side panels under each arm maximize circulation. 
Built-in odor neutralizer prevents odor causing bacteria from forming. 
Multiple chest and arm pockets with hook and loop closures provide secure storage. 
Heavy-duty stitching and double layer shoulders makes this shirt jobsite tough. _


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

2ndGen said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just got back from spending a week in Puerto Rico.
> Average mid-80's everyday.
> ...


 
Did they come with the magic cookies too!!!


----------

